# Crappie



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Heres a crappie, dont know the weight, :wink: didnt feel like bring out the scale


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice, todays catch?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 10, 2007)

No, not todays, Im thinken maybe August


----------



## little anth (Nov 10, 2007)

i remeber that on the slider right?i know u love em


----------

